# Ryanair new baggage policy



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Ryanair To Lower Checked Bag Fees (& Raise Size Allowance)To Eliminate Boarding Delays – Non-Priority Customers Must Put 2nd (Bigger) Bag In Hold (Free Of Charge) From November | Ryanair's Corporate Website


----------

